

A small project - need some feedbacks - ngduc
http://frameworkdemos.com
Hi guys, I'm a newbie here.
I've started this small project. Basically, it's a free service to list all popular frameworks' demos so that users can try them on their mobile devices without looking for links around the internet&#60;p&#62;
frameworkdemos dot com&#60;p&#62;
I need some inputs and feedbacks from you guys (mentors, masters, gurus, jedi, etc.).&#60;p&#62;
Thanks&#60;p&#62;
DN
======
EzGraphs
It is nicely laid out and has a decent listing of mobile web frameworks. Seems
like a nice starting point for developers who are trying to decide which
framework to use for a new project - or for framework developers to publicize
their creations.

~~~
ngduc
Thanks for your comment. I am planning to add more frameworks and demos. More
features are coming :)

